# Lost keys!



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi don't know if I'm on the right section ? We are about to part ex our motor home and can't find our spare set of keys and alrm fob !
Does anyone one have any idea what to do?? Thanks in Advance!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi just give them what keys you have! You can tell them that's what you got or you will forward them when found.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

This may not be good news. When we bought our MH the dealer told me dont lose the red key or its £1000 off if you want to trade it in. I suggest a good look for it just in case they drop your trade in value.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

I bought my 05 Timberland with only one set of keys - rang the previous owners to be told that they had lost the other set of keys - cost me £25 for a new alarm fob and a new ignition key coding via Fiat cost £75 - so whoever buys your van will have some extra costs involved if they want two sets of everything.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This is a quote from another recent thread about insurance claim problems if your van is stolen.

*Insurers always ask for the duplicate set of keys if a motor vehicle is stolen and if you can't produce them it gives your broker all sorts of problems in then persuading the insurance company to pay the claim.*

See the whole thread here >Click<


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Tell them you only ever had one set from the last owner!!

Johnny F


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

my FIL lost his only set of keys in the sea at watergate bay cornwall he had to get a locksmith to open the van so that they were able to sleep in it overnight then pay for recovery to there home, they had to wait 3 weeks for a new set and then pay to have the van taken by recovery truck to the dealer to be chipped total cost for all the above £920 
NEVER buy a van without a red key 
chapter


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

chapter said:


> ......clipped NEVER buy a van without a red key
> chapter


what is a red key?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

almost all vans have 2 sets of keys and a red key which has a chip in it with the info for the immobiliser, c/d/locking ect if you lose your black keys you take the red key to the dealer how will use it to cut and copy at a much lower cost 
chapter


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

chapter said:


> almost all vans have 2 sets of keys and a red key which has a chip in it with the info for the immobiliser, c/d/locking ect if you lose your black keys you take the red key to the dealer how will use it to cut and copy at a much lower cost
> chapter


Not Renault then. Mind you the best thing about Renault is they're not FIAT. ...ummm "*sets of keys*" well yes I have two keys in each set ignition etc and locking water cap.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the fil's van is a 2002 renault master but it is better then the fiat 
chapter


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hmmmm. I bought a new Hymer on a Fiat base at the begining of 2006. It came with two complete sets of keys but no red key :?: 

Anyone know if this is correct :?:


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*lost keys.*

Hello everone . the new vans from I think around 2002 didn,t have a red key, just the black ones that were paired to that particular vehicle


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: lost keys.*



plumbill said:


> Hello everone . the new vans from I think around 2002 didn,t have a red key, just the black ones that were paired to that particular vehicle


Hi all,

Ours is an import, (99 model), which apparently, did not come with a red key. Something to do with the UK requiring a higher security spec, than our European cousins. Our Fiat book shows a card rather than a red key for the code to the ECU/ immobiliser.

If that is the case............where's our blooming card then??? :wink:

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: lost keys.*



JockandRita said:


> plumbill said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everone . the new vans from I think around 2002 didn,t have a red key, just the black ones that were paired to that particular vehicle
> ...


I got a coding card with my Renault Jock but now where do I hide that?


----------

